# Persian and Urdu: عذرِ گناہ بدتر از گناہ



## Alfaaz

*Background: *similar to the thread Persian and Urdu: yak na shud, do shud, based on a dialogue 

Context: "This is where we would say عذرِ گناہ بدتر از گناہ! What an انتہائی بے ہودہ تاویل presented by _________! S/he should have thought twice before saying such a thing!"

*Questions:* The meaning of the phrase is clear, but the following questions arise (especially after it was mentioned in the other thread that phrases considered idioms in one area might be unknown or used differently in another area):


Is this considered a set expression/idiom in اردو / پاک و ہند فارسی ?
Is it used as such in جدید افغانی و ایرانی فارسی?

Are there other idioms in Persian, Urdu, or English that would be similar in meaning to this one? Examples would be appreciated!


----------



## Aryamp

Hi

Indeed this expression is used in Iran but with a minor difference, we say : عذرِ بدتر از گناه = an excuse worse than the sin .

Obviously it is used when people, in order to justify their wrongdoing, present alibis that are ridiculous and unwarranted.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

مثال 
 پلیس : برای چی چراغ قرمز رو رد کردید ؟
.راننده : شرمنده به خدا, داشتم با موبایل حرف می زدم حواسم به چراغ نبود

​


----------



## marrish

Aryamp said:


> Hi
> 
> Indeed this expression is used in Iran but with a minor difference, we say : عذرِ بدتر از گناه = an excuse worse than the sin .
> 
> Obviously it is used when people, in order to justify their wrongdoing, present alibis that are ridiculous and unwarranted.


Sorry to pop in; would _ziir/zer_ remain with عذر in this case?


----------



## Qureshpor

No! 3uzr, bad-tar az gunaah.


----------



## Aryamp

marrish said:


> Sorry to pop in; would _ziir/zer_ remain with عذر in this case?



Actually yes, this is how I pronounce it  :

Ozr-E bad tar az gonah.

ozr-e bad = a bad excuse
ozr-e badtar = a worse excuse
ozr-e badtar az gonah = a worse-than-sin excuse

So maybe this structure will more clearly show why the "zir" is there.


----------



## marrish

I was wondering what was right and I was in a dilemma but I go with your explanation for which thanks. I was thinking initially that it was ozr badtar az gonah ast.


----------



## Alfaaz

Aryamp said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Indeed this expression is used in Iran but with a minor difference, we say : عذرِ بدتر از گناه = an excuse worse than the sin .
> 
> Obviously it is used when people, in order to justify their wrongdoing, present alibis that are ridiculous and unwarranted.


Thanks Aryamp SaaHib!


			
				IMANAKBARI said:
			
		

> مثال
> پلیس : برای چی چراغ قرمز رو رد کردید ؟
> .راننده : شرمنده به خدا, داشتم با موبایل حرف می زدم حواسم به چراغ نبود


  Thanks for the example IMANAKBARI SaaHib!


			
				Qureshpor said:
			
		

> No! 3uzr, bad-tar az gunaah.


Qureshpor and marrish SaaHibaan, could you comment on whether you hear/use the _U'zr-e-gunaah_ version or _U'zr_ version?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks Aryamp SaaHib!  Thanks for the example IMANAKBARI SaaHib!Qureshpor and marrish SaaHibaan, could you comment on whether you hear/use the _U'zr-e-gunaah_ version or _U'zr_ version?


I don't hear any of them! What do you hear?


----------



## Alfaaz

Qureshpor said:
			
		

> I don't hear any of them! What do you hear?


 As mentioned in the opening post, _U'zr-e-gunaah_ was used in the television program.


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> As mentioned in the opening post, _U'zr-e-gunaah_ was used in the television program.


Sure. But this was "3uzr-i-gunaah, bad-tar az gunaah" and not "3uzr, bad-tar az gunaah" or "3uzr-i-bad-tar az gunaah".


----------



## searcher123

When you give a false reason for your bad act to say if I did that act I was authorized because of the reason that is much more worst of the main bad act, it is a عذر بدتر از گناه. Another example:


مي‌گن يك نفر رفته بود خواستگاري. مادر داماد به مادر عروس گفت: كبريت داريد؟
مادر عروس: مگه آقاي داماد سيگاري هم هست؟!!!
مادر داماد: نه! فقط چون داره ترك مي‌كنه، بايد سيگار بكشه.
مادر عروس: مگه آقاي داماد معتاد هم هست؟!!!
مادر داماد: نه! فقط وقتي مست مي‌كنه عادت داره يك كم هروئين بكشه
مادر عروس: مگه آقاي داماد الكلي هم هست؟!!!
مادر داماد: نه! فقط اين چند وقتي كه توي زندان بوده، هم سلولياش الكليش كردن
مادر عروس: مگه آقاي داماد زنداني هم بوده؟!!!
مادر داماد: نه! فقط به كسي پول داده بود، يارو پولشو نداد. زد كشتش براي همين افتاد زندان
مادر عروس: مگه آقاي داماد قاتل هم هست؟!!!
مادر داماد: نه! فقط...ا


----------



## thelastchoice

عذرِ گناہ بدتر از گناہ  is similar to the Arabic saying عذر أقبح من ذنب or An excuse is sometime more ugly than a guilt. Literally: An Excuse that is more ugly than a guilt.


----------



## Qureshpor

thelastchoice said:


> *عذرِ گناہ بدتر از گناہ  is similar to the Arabic saying عذر أقبح من ذنب or An excuse is sometime more ugly than a guilt. Literally: An Excuse that is more ugly than a guilt.*


Thank you thelastchoice. The Arabic expression maps neatly to "3uzr, bad-tar az gunaah" or "3uzr ast bad-tar az gunaah".


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks to searcher123 for the examples and thelastchoice for the Arabic expression!


----------

